# Best small router?



## Johnny20whales (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi, new member post, apologies if old hat. I'm a pretty experienced router user but need advice on small routers. I have a stable of larger routers (MOF 177 under a table, MOF177E/1 and a MOF177E/4) along with an MKF167, all giving good service. The issue is my small router, a MOF96. Nothing wrong mechanically with it, it's just that I'm more used to the ease and precision of the bigger routers, they have nigh on perfect depth stops and adjustment, easy and solid lockoff and were produced in a time when power cost more and came, naturally, with better engineering and ease of use. I'm increasingly needing to use an easier to handle router (for example on a dovetailing jig and small jigged cuts) but the MOF96 is just underspecced and flimsy. For instance, the depth gauge is plain and inaccurate, the lock mechanism via the side handle is slow and well, windey, and the attachments are flimsy. What is a good small router, solid, well engineered and easy to use, especially for repetition work? New or second hand, not bothered, but must have the "traditional" twin handle arrangement as I mainly use a custom cabinetmaker's bench which is higher than normal so a single handle router would be awkward. I would really appreciate any help or advice, thanks in advance.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello N/A and welcome to the forums...
Knowing where you are in the world you are hailing from would be very helpful...
BTW.. who made the MOF series routers and what are their power ratings???


----------



## Johnny20whales (Jun 6, 2015)

Apologies, I'm UK based, all the routers are Elu, the larger MOFs are between 1850 and 1600 watts, the trimmer is 600 watts and the MOF96 is 750 watts. I'm thinking that I need between 750 to 1000 watts for a small router.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I you could take a moment or two to fill in your profile (you show as being from the United States)...
this information would be helpful to some of the other members in helping you...

unfortunately ELU id not very common tool brand here in North America, at least in the United States..
However, we have members from the UK, NZ and AU (maybe CA/CDN) that may be able to help out...


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

If Bosch is available, the Colt 125 is pretty handy and not a pricey one, either. Just 1/4” collet or your equivalent, but for trimming edges and running small bits it will do, that is, until you run into anything demanding and then a full bore machine is all that will do.

Welcome and hope you found an answer...


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

For some strange reason Bosch UK does not have the same rep as in the USA.
In the UK, makita, hitachi (and its rebranded hikoki) are among the most used.
The ELU are legendary, but now 20 year old models are selling for the same price as other new brands.
OH, and stick, there are a few ex pats here, one UK = Cypriot at least :wink:


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> unfortunately ELU id not very common tool brand here in North America, at least in the United States..
> However, we have members from the UK, NZ and AU (maybe CA/CDN) that may be able to help out...


We're the same market Stick because we have the same power system. In fact a lot of power generated here goes south to the U S. Almost everywhere else goes with 230 volt single pole at 50 cycles instead of our 120 volt 60 cycle electricity. Most router makers designate their 230 volt models differently from the ones for North America but I have seen one for sure that didn't. I don't remember which one it was offhand. That makes it difficult for any of us here to recommend something since it probably has a different model number over there if it's even made for there.

The only small router I know of there is a Trend and it's cheap and from what I read is popular but it is also rated as a handyman quality machine.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> We're the same market Stick because we have the same power system. In fact a lot of power generated here goes south to the U S. Almost everywhere else goes with 230 volt single pole at 50 cycles instead of our 120 volt 60 cycle electricity. Most router makers designate their 230 volt models differently from the ones for North America but I have seen one for sure that didn't. I don't remember which one it was offhand. That makes it difficult for any of us here to recommend something since it probably has a different model number over there if it's even made for there.
> 
> The only small router I know of there is a Trend and it's cheap and from what I read is popular but it is also rated as a handyman quality machine.


I have a Trend II the motor id is big for a trim router,but seems well built, but all the attachments included are flimsy and sub par compared to other trim routers. I like the Makita or the Bosch the best, and most come with 2 handles,or plunge bases, not sure if they have enough power for dovetail jigs.
Herb


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Welcome. If I were over there, I'd check out the Makita linup. Their mid size trim router is very nice here, just not sure of the UK versions. I do suggest staying with a well known international brand since so many other brands make it all but difficult to impossible to find collets and other replacement parts.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

I have a makita 1/2" that has been in a table for 6 years and works faultlessly. I also have 2 makita 1/4" trim routers, again, perfect.
I've just bought a Trend 1/2" specially for a router sled and to be honest, i wish I had gone the extra for the makita again.

I have a powerplus, and I do not recommend it.


----------



## Johnny20whales (Jun 6, 2015)

I think that I'm veering towards a Bosch GOF 1250 CE unless there are any other suggestions. It's a decent small to medium size and reports are that it's well made, albeit not up to the over engineered ELUs. It compares well with the equivalent Festool I think. I'll probably sell the MOF96 as at that point it's redundant, they still fetch a decent price. Any experience on here of the Bosch, or the equivalent North American model?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

sunnybob said:


> I have a makita 1/2" that has been in a table for 6 years and works faultlessly. I also have 2 makita 1/4" trim routers, again, perfect.
> I've just bought a Trend 1/2" specially for a router sled and to be honest, i wish I had gone the extra for the makita again.
> 
> I have a powerplus, and I do not recommend it.


Yeah I was disappointed with the Trend I bought too. maybe I can find a homeless guy to give it to.
Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh right, Herb; kick a homeless guy when he's down...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Oh right, Herb; kick a homeless guy when he's down...


I didn't mean it that way, Dan. I was thinking he might find a different route to go.
HErb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Another pun! I can't keep up!!  lol


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> I didn't mean it that way, Dan. I was thinking he might find a different route to go.
> HErb


that'd be rout HErb...


----------



## sometimewoodworker (Feb 13, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> unfortunately ELU id not very common tool brand here in North America, at least in the United States..


Possibly due to the fact that they haven’t been sold for about 20 years, they were originally Swiss made, my MOF96 is about 45 years old and still going strong.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Herb Stoops said:


> Yeah I was disappointed with the Trend I bought too. maybe I can find a homeless guy to give it to.
> Herb


I cant say "disappointed", its just awkward compared to the makitas. The plunge lock lever locks in the UP position, which is the opposite of every other router I have ever used, so its not intuitive. I have reasonably large hands (XL gloves are a very tight fit) and I struggle to get my thumb between the grip and the body to push the safety button in.
Just little things that add up.


----------



## LeftFinger (Mar 21, 2019)

I vote for the Dewalt 611corded or 600 cordless. 1/4" collet plunge base available


----------



## LeftFinger (Mar 21, 2019)

these ones


----------



## Johnny20whales (Jun 6, 2015)

Thanks. I always like the look of DeWalt routers but the build quality often disappoints me. Of course, originally DeWalt rebadged Elu routers back in the day when B&D Professional acquired Elu. The DeWalt marque, associated mainly with pull over saws, was thought to be more recognisable to North American buyers. At first the routers were still built in Switzerland or Italy but they soon shifted production for mass production with all the concomitant quality issues that can arise. The DeWalt DW625 is essentially the Elu MOF177e, most parts are interchangeable. In Europe an original Elu in good condition can sometimes achieve a similar price to a new DeWalt. Over here Festool has achieved the top status for quality, rightly or wrongly. Festool prices are certainly eye watering.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm confused, Johnny, which side of the pond are you on? Perhaps you could add some info to your bio to clear that up?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I am confused too. I didn't know that the dewalt was an off spring of Eulu,interesting. I have had good luck with Ridgid tools, I wonder who they are an off spring of. I had a small ridgid trim router, I lost in the fire that i was quite fond of.
Herb


----------



## Johnny20whales (Jun 6, 2015)

UK, the profile updates appear to take a while!


----------



## Johnny20whales (Jun 6, 2015)

Here you go, the history of DeWalt. This is a 1993 brochure from Elu. At this time DeWalt made only pullover saws. Notice the MOF177e, in grey and black at an alarming price for more than a quarter of a century ago. This became DeWalt's top of the range router, in yellow but no longer made in Switzerland or Italy. I have a memory that world production was moved to Spain at one point. CMT, the router bit brand (good cutters in my experience), also had a clone but that disappeared. The DeWalt 625 had a few variants as well, even a higher output motor at one point though I'd personally avoid given that the bearing size is unlikely to have increased proportionally. DeWalt rebadged quite a few models to the yellow such as an edge trimmer and various sanders and saws, they even rebadged the cordless range but things have moved on further in that area.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Herb Stoops said:


> I am confused too. I didn't know that the dewalt was an off spring of Eulu,interesting. I have had good luck with Ridgid tools, I wonder who they are an off spring of. I had a small ridgid trim router, I lost in the fire that i was quite fond of.
> Herb


Both Phil P and Pat Warner used to tell us that. Pat knew which DWs were rebadged Elu routers and those ones he recommended. Pat also highly recommended that Ridgid you owned.


----------

